# damaged Big green egg, would you buy



## madeinamerica (Oct 18, 2014)

tired of my bradley not maintaining my desired temps. guy on craigslist has this large BGE for sale, claims ice fell and damaged it. is it worth $300? should i just get a new one?













00f0f_a9V496U9cNK_600x450.jpg



__ madeinamerica
__ Oct 18, 2014


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 18, 2014)

depends on what kind of damage


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 18, 2014)

I'd pass for that price. That's a big chunk out if the lid. It could be patched with refractory cement. But that's a bit high in my opinion. You can buy the lids, but they aren't cheap.


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 18, 2014)

Offer him $100 cash see what he says. Use the other $200 for the lid replacement!!


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 18, 2014)

image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Oct 18, 2014


----------



## gary s (Oct 18, 2014)

*Good afternoon and welcome to the forum, from a nice and partly sunny East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just  about  everything.*

                                                                          I agree  offer $100

*               Gary*


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------



## b-one (Oct 18, 2014)

I agree offer the $100 and buy a lid. Or you could look at a WSM(Weber Smokey Mountian)


----------



## dcarch (Oct 18, 2014)

madeinamerica said:


> tired of my bradley not maintaining my desired temps. guy on craigslist has this large BGE for sale, claims ice fell and damaged it. is it worth $300? should i just get a new one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damage was not from ice falling.

Damage seems to me was from moisture got thru ceramic glaze into the clay, and freezing action caused the glaze to pop. 

It is called spalling.

dcarch


----------



## smokerjoe (Oct 19, 2014)

I think if it sustained a hit from something hard, like ice, it would have fracture lines, I think dcarch is correct. Get a new lid for it and enjoy.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 22, 2014)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...

As said above offer 100 and buy a new lid.
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## heard01 (Nov 10, 2014)

Big green eggs have a life warranty so if u got it just take it to the big green egg dealer ship and they should replace the top.


----------



## smokeburns (Nov 11, 2014)

I think that's a life time warranty against natural defects, not falling ice.


----------

